# My First Jack Crevalles



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught my very first Jack Crevalles today! :letsdrink

I did all my "work, chores, and errands", then grabbed some pink Gulp strips from Half Hitch, & headed for the Point again this afternoon. Spent two hours all by lonesome ina little "sweet spot" - catching small flounder, big pinfish, & then got into the Jacks! They were small but man they hit hard and pull hard! Lots of fun! =) 

I think I know where I will be againtomorrow afternoon.. lol.

The first one. 










This one bit me. I was trying to remove the circle hook but he flipped and my finger went in its mouth. Left me with a fewmeaningful scratches. 










Sun setting


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'd definetly go back to that same spot. I bet the more you go, the bigger the fish will get too!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ Part of the reason I go back there is it's one of a very few spots that is free of weeds & grass= PITA. I can go10 yards to the left or right & get weeds and/or either nothing atall- then go back to that spot and get fish every cast.

I sure hope they get bigger soon - Ifeel like I'vehadenough "practice" with the small oneslately


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Amanda! I have only caught one Jack. After about 50 failed attempts casting into a school and not getting a hookup, Wayne-O was nice enough to hook one and pass me the pole!:doh

Thing fought like a shark! I ate it too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That hole must be thick with those small flounder for you to be able to get on them like that every time!!! Great job.:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Yellowfin!!I bet the small ones are really delicious!! :hungry:clap:clap


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Reefinatical,

I caught my first Jack Crevalles on fly rod last month down in PCB. It was awsome! They fight really hard for the hand size ones I got into.


----------

